# Orfina



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Just got my hands on a Mil. Mk.2 none date fliegeruhr ref. 6190. Quite a big watch with 22 mm strap and nice brushed finish, I like it a lot.Perhaps someone can comment on Orfina as a brand and confirm if they have supplied watchs to the military in the past.

Tom


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Lets see a pic then


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Pics of a couple of Orfinas I've owned in the past, both sold on to forum members - great quality and excellent customer service if you should ever need it.


----------

